# Washed SD card



## gstaska (May 27, 2013)

Help! I have a SD card that went through the wash. Is it ruined or can I still salvage and use it?


----------



## cptkid (May 27, 2013)

Plug it in and find out ?


----------



## curtyoungblood (May 27, 2013)

It should be fine. I've washed many CF cards and they've all come out just fine.


----------



## 480sparky (May 27, 2013)

It should work, but I would replace it as soon as possible and relegate it to Emergency Back-up Only status.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (May 27, 2013)

It will be fine. Make sure it is dry.


----------



## 412 Burgh (May 27, 2013)

ship them to me i'll find out for you. pm me for my address


----------



## gstaska (May 27, 2013)

I have it sitting in rice before I do anything with it! Ugh!!!


----------



## table1349 (May 27, 2013)

If you added fabric softener to the wash the photos may be a little fuzzy.


----------



## 480sparky (May 27, 2013)

Did you apply Noise Reduction and an Unsharp Mask during the rinse cycle?


----------



## texkam (May 27, 2013)

Must have been full of dirty pictures.


----------



## Heitz (May 27, 2013)

The photos may have shrunk in size


Make sure they're totally dry, maybe clean the contacts with isopropyl alcohol


----------



## Garbz (May 30, 2013)

Oh the cynical replies 

For the water doesn't kill electronics. I loved the look on up and coming electrical engineers' faces when I was borrowing their lab equipment to assemble a $2000 circuit board, and when I was finished I put the board in the sink and scrubbed it a bit. I have never seen such shocked faces.

Water isn't bad for electronics if there's no energy sources. Heck water isn't bad for electronics if there's no free ions, so even running electronics won't worry if you pour distilled water over them.  You should be fine.


----------



## amolitor (May 30, 2013)

It's the impurities and corrosion that getcha.

Washing SD cards should be fine, though. I think the better manufacturers actually test this, although they don't warranty for it. It's a Typical Usage Thing that is simply gonna happen, so they do their best to make sure they'll almost always survive.


----------

